# recommendations?



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

I may replace the plow on my TJ before next season and wanted to see what you guys would recommend for it. My old Meyers blade is about18 - 20 years old and has been on 4 different trucks. I noticed about 6 rust holes in the moldboard the other day as I got it ready to store for the summer.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I would recommend the Blizzard 720 LT or Western LSX 7'2". Stay away from the Meyer if possible.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

I know this thread is from back several months, but the season is fast approaching and people will be reading here again.

To the OP:
Not sure what you plow, but for driveways you can't beat the Meyer 6.5. Dunno why Chris says stay away from them. I've been running Meyer plows on my Jeeps for 17 years now with very few problems. Practice good maintenance and they'll run ya a long time. 

Like I said I've got a Meyer TM 6.5 (purchased new in 99') on my 97' TJ. I take on anywhere from 20-40 private driveways each winter, and usually plow when we get anything over 4 inches just to give you an idea of how much plowing I do.


----------



## Boutallnite (Dec 7, 2003)

I Got a Snoway ST and an happy with it. Last season I was doing close to 40 driveways a night and it was fine. The only thing I don't like about the Snoway, is the hook upof the controls and the power. Other than that its a good plow.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

the meyers on my 1982 Cherokee is still going strong, it was dealer installed, one rebuild on the pump and 1 new motor that I know of for a grand total of $350, a hose here and there as well

cant complain about that


----------

